# Surprise Puppy!



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

He's adorable, Congratulations to you all.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG! That was so sweet and special. Your daughter seems like a wonderful young lady and I bet they will bond very quickly. Side note, my son goes to college in Northern Iowa, Decorah.
Have fun with him and let us know what she names him
Jules


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> OMG! That was so sweet and special. Your daughter seems like a wonderful young lady and I bet they will bond very quickly. Side note, my son goes to college in Northern Iowa, Decorah.
> Have fun with him and let us know what she names him
> Jules


She named him Oudee!!

Thanks for the kind comments! They have so much fun together, I'm working from home so very lucky to spend the day with Oudee while she's at school. Being at home full time has made training a breeze but I could not imagine trying to train while away for a good portion of the day.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

What a great name. So happy to hear you are all doing well.
Jules


----------

